# Psyclone Bridge



## Rob Fisher (22/8/22)

The Psyclone Bridge has finally arrived! Sadly it went via post and our local Post Office really sucks! But it's here now and it arrived safe and sound! I have built it and it's another great airflow bridge with excellent flavour! I guess with the new types of bridges with decent airflow it's hard to differentiate between them now. The Atom, Cloud Mods, Vision, Spade and now the Psyclone Bridge are all really nice RDL Bridges! Just a heads up on this one... make sure the coil legs are cut as close to the side as possible and then push whatever is remaining into the groove.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------

